# Let's track new HD channel rumors for 7/23



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought we could all have some fun tracking this rumor.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...nhd-g4-hd-ifc-hd-hbo-2-hd-5starmax-sd-hd.html

new hd adds on 7/23: OxygenHD, G4 HD, IFC HD, HBO 2 HD, 5StarMax SD/HD


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm not sure that D11 will be ready to go by July 23, but we can hope. 

Of course, none of these channels will appear on our HR10-250 HD Tivos.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I hope more than that list will be added. None of those are of any particular interest to me. YVIMV (Your Viewing Interests May Vary).


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

FWIW, these are the only 2 new "coming soon" channels that I have seen as "officially announced" (there is no launch date):

ABC Family HD 311 
The Outdoor Channel HD 606-1


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Plus the fact that is an old thread and the OP is a drive by over there. Posts stuff like this all the time, none of it true. And never responds to questions.

Anyway, D11 is still at least a month if not 2 away (August has been mentioned in the conference calls).

And no idea why this would be discussed here anyway, no Tivo's can pick up these channels.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> And no idea why this would be discussed here anyway, no Tivo's can pick up these channels.


updated info for you

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271336


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

newsposter said:


> ...5StarMax SD/HD


WTF is that?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Network: 5 STAR MAX
Channel Name: 5-MAX
Category: MOVIES
Description: 5StarMAX offers the Best Classic Movies with the broadest appeal. Perfect for casual movie viewers and avid fans, programming includes contemporary hits and time-honored classics.

(Above from Dish Network)



TyroneShoes said:


> WTF is that?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

newsposter said:


> updated info for you
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271336


I know that. But I still don't get why people try to post here non Tivo questions and help. This post has nothing to do with comparing the HR10 to the HR20 at all. You'll get much better info by going to Satguys or DBSTalk.

But whatever...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> I know that. But I still don't get why people try to post here non Tivo questions and help.


you know , maybe everyone isnt as comfortable as you frequenting different forums. Some people find this their 'home' and trust people on here to help them.

it may not be your mindset but you dont speak for everyone.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I get pretty much all my directv NON tivo news here

I have a HR20 directv unit and 2 series 2 tivo's

TCF is the way to go for all news tivo/non-tivo/other


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> I get pretty much all my directv NON tivo news here
> 
> I have a HR20 directv unit and 2 series 2 tivo's
> 
> TCF is the way to go for all news tivo/non-tivo/other


You are missing a lot by not going to dbstalk for your non-tivo news.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

newsposter said:


> you know , maybe everyone isnt as comfortable as you frequenting different forums. Some people find this their 'home' and trust people on here to help them.
> 
> it may not be your mindset but you dont speak for everyone.


That may be true but this hasn't been *the* forum for DirecTV information for quite a while now. Besides, most of the people at DBSTalk are the very same people that are here. 

It's kind of like me asking DirecTV questions on the Uverse forum because I feel like the Uverse forum is my home and I know everyone. Just not going to get as good info. But hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> But whatever...





shibby191 said:


> But hey, whatever floats your boat.


i totally agree with your decision to support my continuation of posting HR20 info :up:


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

shibby191 said:


> Plus the fact that is an old thread and the OP is a drive by over there. Posts stuff like this all the time, none of it true. And never responds to questions.
> 
> Anyway, D11 is still at least a month if not 2 away (August has been mentioned in the conference calls).
> 
> And no idea why this would be discussed here anyway, no Tivo's can pick up these channels.


Besides using the HR10 250s for the few DIRECTV channels that are available and OTA (OK, I don't know how many are left, but there can't be many), they aren't considered boat anchors yet? It's sad to see, yes. BTW, I'm not trying to gloat about it like some stupid territorial DVR war.

Scooter


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> That may be true but this hasn't been *the* forum for DirecTV information for quite a while now. Besides, most of the people at DBSTalk are the very same people that are here. ...


True, I sometimes forget which forum I'm reading.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

shibby191 said:


> That may be true but this hasn't been *the* forum for DirecTV information for quite a while now. Besides, most of the people at DBSTalk are the very same people that are here.





> From JimSpence: True, I sometimes forget which forum I'm reading.


Perhaps they should merge the D-TiVos with the HR10-250 forum and let the DIRECTV HR2Xs have their own. Or just kick the DIRECTV receivers out altogether if it causes that much pain for the TiVo folks. 
As far as I'm concerned, the HD-TiVo is a now just a high-end D-TiVo with an HD tuner that records OTA channels. Like I've said, I loved the HD-TiVo, but it's just about dead. 

Scooter


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I find it fun to peruse both forums. Each one has its own style.

I too have both. Once DirecTV removes all MPEG2 content and they offer my locals in HD, then I'll consider replacing it with whatever is the latest model.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I find it fun to peruse both forums. Each one has its own style.
> 
> I too have both. Once DirecTV removes all MPEG2 content and they offer my locals in HD, then I'll consider replacing it with whatever is the latest model.


ur too far for OTA right? See, im fortunate enough that i get a great signal but next year Ill need the hr20 for ABC because they are doing low vhf and i dont want to add an antenna and jointenna to my setup. But i more than enough OTA to keep 4 HDtivo tuners active some nights.

save the hr20 for the MPEG4 stuff and i'm good to go! HDtivo will never not be used. (plus i must have it for the 110 stuff since tuner 2 on hr20 is fussy with the 110 for some reason)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Actually, I'm not too far from our local towers (all in the same direction). It's just that there is a big hill in between, so my reception can be spotty. Also, not all networks are available OTA. We only have ABC, CBS, Fox and PBS with The CW on a subchannel of the Fox affiliate.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so what's the word on the rumor  original link is busted so i guess they took it down


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

newsposter said:


> so what's the word on the rumor  original link is busted so i guess they took it down


That was just some guy who posted about upcoming channels and never came back. Just a troll.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

There's supposition that 7/30 might be the date for some new HD. 
See the end of this page on DBSTalk's Sixto report.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123236&page=213


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

The date is now officially August 14.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134302

Significant to HD DirecTiVo owners: "DIRECTV will also transmit all of its HD programming in the MPEG-4 Advanced Video Coding standard, by the end of this month."


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

TomF said:


> The date is now officially August 14.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134302
> 
> Significant to HD DirecTiVo owners: "DIRECTV will also transmit all of its HD programming in the MPEG-4 Advanced Video Coding standard, by the end of this month."


It sounds like they are going to continue sending out the legacy HD channels in Mpeg-2 as well as in Mpeg-4, at least for a while.


----------

